# >=firefox 60.0.x ist erst mal in package mask gelandet

## artbody

Ein ironisches Lob mit 1000 negativen Sternchen für die DEV's

>=firefox 60.0.x ist erst mal in package mask gelandet

Gestern noch nach ca 1 Monat einen update gemacht.

Heute morgen noch depclean usw .. alles suppi

So Firefox geöffnet ... 

erst mal gar nichts ... dann nach ca 3 Minuten (also auf nem 8 core   :Shocked:  ) kommt dann das erste Fenster (1 von 12 wegen sessenmanager) dann langsam aber sicher macht er weitere Fenster auf. 

ABER keines der knapp 1000 Tabs lädt richtig ??????????????????

Ausschauen tut meine gesamte Firefoxoberfläche auch anderst ???

Vieleicht hilft ein RESTART -> 

OH nur noch ein Fenster   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Question: 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

UND WO SIND MEINE GANZEN ADDONS   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil:   :Question: 

 :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

firebug, sessionmanager ..................ca 30 Addons funktionieren nicht mehr !!!!!

Addonmanager:

einige ihrer Addons werden nicht mehr unterstützt...

 :Mad:   :Shocked:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Twisted Evil:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

so eine SCH...E

Versionsnummer von Firefox 60.0 

OH EIN MAJORUPDATE  :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

OK zurück zur alten version ...

also package mask

```
>=www-client/firefox-bin-60.0
```

emerge firefox-bin

firefox-bin starten

Ok das war bullsh..t, die neu Version hat alles mögliche überschrieben

firefox STOP

Also BACKUP von letztem Freitag drübergebügelt

firefox-bin starten

So jetzt sind wieder 1000 Tabs in 12 Fenstern offen   :Very Happy: 

FEHLEN tun mir jetzt eben 2 Tage Recherchearbeit mit ein paar 100 neuen/anderen  Tabs  :Evil or Very Mad: 

das ALPHA_TEST_FIREFOX_sammelsurium_von 0101010110.. bleib bei mir bis auf weiteres erst mal maskiert und wird es höchst wahrscheinlich erst in einem Jahr mal in ne VM schaffen

>=firefox 60.0

FAZIT: für nicht nur geradeaus Surfer absolut unbenutzbar   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

FireFox Quantum funktioniert ganz prima hier mit vielen vielen Tabs und AddOns.

Hattest du vielleicht eine Pre-Quantum Version verwendet? Damit kommt der "neue" dann nicht klar. Deine Sessions und AddOns (z.B. Session Manager) sind nun alle inkompatibel.

Deine Lieblingssuchmaschine wird dir haufenweise Treffer für "Firefox Quantum not compatible" auflisten.

Da können die Gentoo Devs rein garnichts für.

----------

## artbody

Ich hab die ganz normale stable version aus dem portage verwendet.

Das was mich an sowas richtig mega ärgert ist, die UNFÄHIGKEIT der Entwickler 

an der Stelle, also in solchen Fällen dass etwas nicht mehr funktioniert, 

vorab einen

 WARNHINWEIS z.B. 

EINIGE IHRER ADDONS FUNKTIONIEREN MIT DIESER VERSION NICHT MEHR !!!

Es werden Daten überschrieben

TROTZDEM FORTFAHREN ????

Solcher Mist ist vermeidbar!

Nur eben dann nicht wenn man unbedingt auf die Schnelle die neueste Version online haben will, ohne den Entwicklern der ADDONS die Möglichkeit zu geben diese auf die neueste Version kompatibel zu bringen.

Auf jeden Fall aber vorab dieser WARNHINWEIS !!!!

Alles andere ist weder profesionell noch funktionabel.

Sowas gehört in UNSTABLE

----------

## firefly

Öhm unter welchen Stein hast du das letzte Jahr gelebt?

Die ganze Problematik mit Firefox Quantum und addons (Ab FF 57) wurde schon in verschiedenen Medien und Foren breitgetreten.

Da hätte man das mitbekommen können.

Und jetzt alles auf die Entwickler zu schieben ist falsch. Bei einem Update sollte man sich generell erstmal anschauen ob es eventuell inkompatiblitäten gibt oder nicht!

----------

## Tyrus

@artbody:

firefox Version 60 läuft hier sehr gut. Anstatt die Entwickler wild zu beschuldigen, würde ich mir an die eigene Nase packen, denn der Grund, das das so langsam läuft ist irgendwo in deinem System zu suchen. Sorry.

Und ja einige Addons gibts nicht mehr. Du hast da wirklich lange geschlafen, wenn du das jetzt erst mitbekommst. 

Ich musste bei meinen Addons auch auf ein paar alte Sachen verzichten, die man aber wenn wirklich nötig mit alternativeen Addons ersetzen kann. Ich hab dabei eher noch etwas entmüllt.  :Wink: 

Einige gute Tipps für sinnvolle Addons kannst du hier finden: https://www.privacy-handbuch.de/handbuch_21browser-schnell.htm

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi artboy,

man kann von den Browsern und deren Entwicklung halten was man will. Natürlich werden die immer aufgebläht und verwenden immer mehr Code und unterstützen immer mehr Zusätze die der normale Nutzer gar nicht braucht.

Immerhin ist der Browser das Microsoft Office des Internets geworden und auch schon zu einem eigenen Betriebssystem mutiert.

Vorweg ich werfe Nutzern die Art wie sie ihr Betriebssystem konfigurieren oder nutzen nicht vor. Auch die Entwickler können dafür nichts. Man muss den Updates folgen sonst bleibt man auf unsicherem Code sitzen.

Auch das zerlegen von HTML5 wurde immer komplizierter und fehleranfälliger. Es hat sich ja schon auf wenige große Open Source Bibliotheken verteilt die alle Browser befeuern: chrome, webkit-gtk und qtwebkit.

Was das Frontend betrifft finde ich die Neuimplementierung in rust, von Mozilla eigentlich ziemlich gut. Das mit den Addons ist blöd, aber das war auch immer so.

Entweder musst du jetzt deine Sessions selber speicher, oder lässt das von dem Hauseigenen Session-Manager im neuen Fuchs erledigen oder du verwendest Addons. Wenn dein Lieblingsaddon nicht mehr unterstützt wird, musst du dich bei dem Addon-Entwickler beschweren oder ein Addon verwenden das aktiv weiter entwickelt wird und die neuen Versionen unterstützt.

Wenn du aber "nur" Links öffnen willst, keine kompletten Session-Verwaltung der eigenen Webseite und sozusagen für die Arbeit, so viele Internetseiten brauchst hilft dir vielleicht ein Start-Script.

Bei dem Firefox kannst du halt per Kommandozeile eine bestimmte URL öffnen lassen:

```
$ firefox -new-tab "www.duckduckgo.com"
```

Wenn du jetzt für verschiedene Arbeiten ein set von Tabs öffnen musst, lässt sich das schön in ein kleines eigenes Skript schreiben.

Persönlich finde ich dein Verhalten aber schrecklich. Weil es Ressourcen und Zeit frisst die man nicht verschwenden muss und wahrscheinlich auch nichts vereinfacht. Es gibt ja keinen Grund eine Internetseite dauerhaft geöffnet zu haben. Genauso wie es keinen Grund gibt eine populäre Videoseite mit einem Browser aufzurufen.. ;)

Auf der anderen Seite ist es ok wenn man findet das der Kunde immer recht hat und er sollte Software so nutzen wie er findet das man sie nutzen sollte. Doch statt dich auf seltsame Addons zu verlassen würde ich eher eine eigenständige Lösung mit Board-Mitteln suchen. Weil für mich hat das fast schon diesen Nebeneffekt das Nutzer keine Links mehr setzen und alles bei jedem Aufruf immer in ein Suchmaschinen-Fenster eingeben. Sicher, Telefon-Nummern merkt sich auch niemand seit dem Smartphones Kontakt-Adressen haben. Aber ob man die in der Cloud as a Service haben möchte oder doch lieber Lokal in einer Cryptowallet... ich denke du weißt was ich meine.

Kann aber auch verstehen das du gerade geladen bist, es gibt nichts schlimmeres als wenn der produktive aufgeräumte Schreibtisch irgendwie nicht richtig funktioniert.

----------

## mike155

 *artbody wrote:*   

> So jetzt sind wieder 1000 Tabs in 12 Fenstern offen
> 
> FEHLEN tun mir jetzt eben 2 Tage Recherchearbeit mit ein paar 100 neuen/anderen Tabs
> 
> 

 

So etwas habe ich noch nie gehört! Bei mir sind 2 oder 3 Tabs geöffnet, vielleicht auch mal 10. Aber keine 1000!

Du scheinst eine ganz spezielle Arbeitsweise zu haben - und die ist weit weg vom Mainstream und vermutlich auch von den Szenarien, für die Firefox entwickelt und getestet wird.

 *artbody wrote:*   

> ca 30 Addons funktionieren nicht mehr
> 
> 

 

Das Ziel ist nicht, alle Addons zu installieren, die es gibt. Die Kunst ist, möglichst WENIGE Addons zu installieren!

Artbody: das was Du schreibst ist so absurd, dass ich glaube, dass Du uns einen Bären aufbinden willst. Dabei ist heute gar nicht der 1. April.  :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *mike155 wrote:*   

>  *artbody wrote:*   So jetzt sind wieder 1000 Tabs in 12 Fenstern offen
> 
> FEHLEN tun mir jetzt eben 2 Tage Recherchearbeit mit ein paar 100 neuen/anderen Tabs
> 
>  
> ...

 

Jein. Ich habe das auch schon oft erlebt. Bei Privatleuten die 42 Tabs auf haben und das Internet nur so benutzen. Die machen fast nie ein Tab zu oder auf, auch aus Angst Informationen nicht wieder zu finden.

Bei denen die Beruflich mit vielen Tabs zu tun haben, denke ich immer als erstes an Journalisten. Sie müssen neben dem was sie Schreiben auch noch andere Quellen beobachten und nach dem Ursprung eines Artikels suchen und so weiter. Da ist oft die Haupt-Arbeit das Internet zu beobachten. Klingt seltsam, ist aber wohl beruflicher Alltag.

----------

## musv

 *Tyrus wrote:*   

> firefox Version 60 läuft hier sehr gut. Anstatt die Entwickler wild zu beschuldigen, würde ich mir an die eigene Nase packen, denn der Grund, das das so langsam läuft ist irgendwo in deinem System zu suchen. Sorry.

 

Ist Dir schon mal aufgefallen, dass gerade mit FF Quantum, d.h. >= 57, manchmal Seiten ewig zum Laden brauchen?

Konkreter Fall: 

Ich hab auf meiner NAS ein Mediawiki laufen, d.h. LAN-Verbindung. Und trotzdem kommt es mit FF in seltenen Fällen vor, dass die Seite ca. 30 Sekunden hängt, bevor ich das Wiki erblicken kann. FF <= 56 hatte diese Probleme nicht, andere Browser (Opera, Vivaldi, Chromium)  ebenfalls nicht. 

Generell hab ich den Eindruck, dass bei FF >=57 die Seiten etwas schneller "erscheinen". Anscheinend werden die übertragenen Seiten auch schon angezeigt, wenn noch nicht alle Daten übertragen wurden. Das erkennt man bei langsameren Verbindungen, dass Seiten manchmal so nach und nach aufgebaut werden. Opera konnte das schon vor vielen Jahren. Trotzdem hab ich auch den Eindruck, dass der FF <= 56 irgendwie stabiler wirkte. Wenn die Seite da war, wurde sie angezeigt. D.h. die Gesamtdauer bis zur vollständigen Seitenanzeige erschien mir sogar geringer.

Auch ist mir schon aufgefallen, dass der FF Quantum öfters mal hängt. D.h. die Ladebalkenmurmel hüpft fröhlich vor sich hin, die Seite erscheint aber nie. 

 *Tyrus wrote:*   

> Ich musste bei meinen Addons auch auf ein paar alte Sachen verzichten, die man aber wenn wirklich nötig mit alternativen Addons ersetzen kann. Ich hab dabei eher noch etwas entmüllt. 

 

Hab ich auch. Dabei musste ich schon so einige Einschränkungen hinnehmen. Print Edit ist etwas umständlicher in der Bedienung geworden, bei Gesturefy lassen sich die Systemseiten (Einstellungen, about:config, Startseite, usw.) nicht mehr bedienen. Speed Dial 2 lässt sich nur noch als Startseite festlegen, indem man die Addon-URL "moz-extension://06cc5ec5-f0a..." als Startseite festlegt. Und natürlich meine geliebten Noia-Buttons ließen sich jetzt nur noch per CSS reinfrickeln und funktionieren damit in den Menüs nicht mehr.

Mag sein, dass die Entwickler mit Quantum einige alte Zöpfe abschneiden wollten und evtl. sogar mussten. Die Bedienung und Benutzbarkeit ist aber auf alle Fälle schlechter geworden damit. Vorteile konnte ich bisher keine entdecken.

----------

## Tyrus

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Tyrus wrote:*   firefox Version 60 läuft hier sehr gut. Anstatt die Entwickler wild zu beschuldigen, würde ich mir an die eigene Nase packen, denn der Grund, das das so langsam läuft ist irgendwo in deinem System zu suchen. Sorry. 
> 
> Ist Dir schon mal aufgefallen, dass gerade mit FF Quantum, d.h. >= 57, manchmal Seiten ewig zum Laden brauchen?
> 
> 

 

Nein, ist mir nicht aufgefallen. Der FF Quantum hatte hier bislang völlig normale Ladezeiten. Ich arbeite aber erst seit Version 60 mit Quantum. Weil das die neue ESR Version ist, die ich für stabil genug halte. 

Und zugegeben arbeite ich auch nie mit 1000 Tabs und 12 Fenstern wie der Threadersteller, sondern komme selten über 5 Tabs raus. Aber ich bezweifel  das der Firefox für solche Extreme gedacht ist. Das ist dann kein Problem der Entwickler, sondern des Users, der nicht erwarten kann, dass es für sowas, Nischenlösungen geben muss.

Warum jetzt in deinem Beispiel die Wiki-Seite hängt, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber wenn ich darüber nachdenke, wie ich selber an den Konfig-Einstellungen (also about:config) gewerkelt habe, und ne Masse Features deaktiviert sind, würde mich ein "Sideeffekt" aus den Einstellungen gar nicht wundern. Manchmal macht man da eben auch was falsch. Wobei ich da ne gute Anleitung hatte.

Hast du es mal mit einem total sauberen Profil versucht, also auch mal ganz ohne Addons?

Was die Addons angeht - die Entwickler hatten doch lange genug Zeit eine Quantum Version zu bauen. Die drei Addons die bei mir weggefallen sind, gehörten eher zu denen, wo es schon lange keine Updates mehr gab.

----------

## ChrisJumper

musv hast du den Seitenaufbau bei Smartphone oder auch am Desktop?

Bei einem NAS würde ich vermuten es ist ein Problem der Datenbank oder des Phishing-Schutzes im Browser. Welche auch deine Lokalen Daten/Urls bei Google und Co Nachschlagen muss, ob die Seite vertrauenswürdig ist.

Das Wort Seitenaufbau existiert seit Firefox 60.0 bei mir nicht mehr. Alles ist instant da. Bei den Eltern beobachte ich manch mal aber noch das sie Seiten anklicken mit viel Werbung wie web.de, wo sich die Seiten dann über 10 Sekunden lang aufbauen. Aber der normale Nutzer hat doch umatrix oder ublock origin installiert.

----------

## musv

 *Tyrus wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   Ist Dir schon mal aufgefallen, dass gerade mit FF Quantum, d.h. >= 57, manchmal Seiten ewig zum Laden brauchen?
> 
>  
> 
> Nein, ist mir nicht aufgefallen. Der FF Quantum hatte hier bislang völlig normale Ladezeiten. Und zugegeben arbeite ich auch nie mit 1000 Tabs und 12 Fenstern wie der Threadersteller,

 

Ich hab maximal 10-15 Tabs offen, aber manchmal auch 2-3 Fenster auf verschiedenen Desktops. Die Hänger beim Laden treten auch nicht immer sondern sporadisch auf, zumindest aber unregelmäßig genug, um es nicht zuverlässig reproduzieren zu können. 

 *Tyrus wrote:*   

> Warum jetzt in deinem Beispiel die Wiki-Seite hängt, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber wenn ich darüber nachdenke, wie ich selber an den Konfig-Einstellungen (also about:config) gewerkelt habe, …
> 
> Hast du es mal mit einem total sauberen Profil versucht, also auch mal ganz ohne Addons?

 

In der about:config hab ich eigentlich nur Hardwarebeschleunigung aktiviert, die per default deaktiviert ist und ohne die der FF eigentlich fast unbenutzbar ist. An Addons hab ich: Tab History, Gesturefy, Javascript Toggle On/Off, PrintEdit, Quick Google Translate, Session Box und Speed Dial 2. Sind insgesamt 7 Stück. Als ich auf FF57+ aktualisiert hatte, hab ich das alte Profil gelöscht. 

 *Tyrus wrote:*   

> Was die Addons angeht - die Entwickler hatten doch lange genug Zeit eine Quantum Version zu bauen. 

 

Einige Addons konnten nicht oder nur unzureichend umgesetzt werden, da sie bei <=FF56 zu tief ins System eingegriffen haben. Bestes Beispiel sind die Mouse Gestures. Es ist eben nicht mehr möglich, Systemseiten a la about:xyz damit zu steuern. Durch diese Änderung seitens Mozilla ist schon einiges an Bedienungskomfort verloren gegangen. 

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> musv hast du den Seitenaufbau bei Smartphone oder auch am Desktop?

 

Nur auf dem Desktop. Auf dem Smartphone läuft Opera, Da gibt's keine Hänger. 

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Bei einem NAS würde ich vermuten es ist ein Problem der Datenbank oder des Phishing-Schutzes im Browser. Welche auch deine Lokalen Daten/Urls bei Google und Co Nachschlagen muss, ob die Seite vertrauenswürdig ist.

 

Ähm, glaub ich weniger. Auf meiner NAS läuft ein Gentoo mit einer Mariadb, einem Mediawiki und einem eigenen DNS- und DHCP-Server. Da wird nichts bei Google nachgeschlagen.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Das Wort Seitenaufbau existiert seit Firefox 60.0 bei mir nicht mehr. Alles ist instant da. Bei den Eltern beobachte ich manch mal aber noch das sie Seiten anklicken mit viel Werbung wie web.de,

 

Ich filter die Werbung per DNS-Server schon vorher raus. Damit kommt der Browser noch nicht mal in Berührung. Allerdings verwende ich auf Arbeit, wo ich das Problem ebenfalls beobachte uBlockOrigin.

----------

## franzf

Ich hatte auch beobachtet, dass manchmal die Seite nach dem Laden kurz braucht bis sie angezeigt wird. War aber nicht schlimmer als vor Quantum. Insbesondere reproduzierbar (nicht manchmal) und keine 30 Sekunden.

Heute aber spaßeshalber den Desktop auf BFQ migriert. Meine Fresse... spiegel.de und gmail laden fast augenblicklich. alles fühlt sich flüssiger an. Kann es sein, dass die ohne Probleme schon am IO-Scheduler gebohrt haben und die anderen Default fahren?

----------

## musv

Kannst du mal beschreiben, was du dazu eingestellt hast?

Wenn ich im Kernel bei IO Schedulers den BFQ auswähl, steht der mir bei den Default Schedulers nicht zur Verfügung.

----------

## franzf

Im Prinzip bin ich nach der Antwort hier vorgegangen:

https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/375600/how-to-enable-and-use-the-bfq-scheduler

* scsi_mod.use_blk_mq=1 in der grub.conf angehängt

* Die /etc/udev/rules.d/60-scheduler.rules erstellt mit Inhalt

```
ACTION=="add|change", KERNEL=="sd*[!0-9]|sr*", ATTR{queue/scheduler}="bfq"
```

Ich habe nur eine alte drehende Platte, keine SSD. So weit ich aber verstanden habe, sollte alles problemlos mit drehenden und ssds funktionieren. Scheint früher eine Performanceverschlechterung bei drehenden Platten gegeben zu haben.

* udev-Regeln neu laden und auslösen.

Ich habe den BFQ feste verbaut, wenn du den nur als Modul baust muss das natürlich noch geladen werden.

----------

## artbody

 *mike155 wrote:*   

>  *artbody wrote:*   So jetzt sind wieder 1000 Tabs in 12 Fenstern offen
> 
> FEHLEN tun mir jetzt eben 2 Tage Recherchearbeit mit ein paar 100 neuen/anderen Tabs
> 
>  
> ...

 

mike155: was du mit deinem Computer anstellst scheint Sparbetrieb für den Prozessor zu sein , vieleicht solltest du dir nur einen raspberry pi kaufen , der reicht für 10 Tabs locker und du hast sogar Touchscreen  für unter 100€  :Very Happy: 

(wie man in den Wald schreit ...)  :Wink:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich betreibe u.a. Electronik Entwicklung

Da hat man einfach viele Fenster und Tabs

1. Fenster Mail ... das normale eben..

2. Fenster Platinenentwurfsprogram und so weiter

3. Fenster Mbed .org + Dokus für microcontroller und den Rest der Hardware

4. Fenster diverse Bezugsfirmen wie mouser digikey usw

5. Fenster Linux ... Gentoo ..

6. Fenster Googleergebnisse zu diversen Problem Hardware

7. Fenster Googleergebnisse zu diversen Problem Software

8. Fenster Googleergebnisse zu diversen Problem Linux

9. Fenster diverses zu 3d druck...usw

10. Fenster  Meine HP's und entsprechendes ...

...

Wie du siehst ist alles sehr aufgeräumt ... haha

----------

## artbody

 *Quote:*   

> So Firefox geöffnet ...
> 
> erst mal gar nichts ... dann nach ca 3 Minuten (also auf nem 8 core  ) kommt dann das erste Fenster (1 von 12 wegen sessenmanager) dann langsam aber sicher macht er weitere Fenster auf.
> 
> ABER keines der knapp 1000 Tabs lädt richtig ??????????????????
> ...

 

so ich hab das Ganze nun mal in einer VM zum laufen gebracht und hab mir obiges Verhalten zu Nutze gemacht.

Also der neue Firefox lad tatsächlich alle offenen Fenster und Tabs , aber nur ein einziges mal.

Schließt man den neuen Firefox und lädt ihn erneut erscheint nur noch ein Fenster mit einem Tab.

OK 

VM auf letzten Sicherungspunkt zurückgesetzt.

den neuen Firefox  wieder mit altem orginalem Firefox Dateiverzeichnis .. mit allen Fenstern und Tabs öffnend  gestartet. AddOn Tab Sessionmanager installiert Session gesichert.

UND funktioniert dann mit Session reload

----------

## ChrisJumper

Oh mit VM.. ja das kann man auch machen wäre mir aber zu langsam.

Ich ärgere mich aktuell darüber das nun systems hunspell nicht geht und Bug ist bekannt und wird wohl auch bald behoben aber es stört ein wenig das es immer so ein hin und her ist. Aber hier können ja die Gentoo Entwickler ja nichts für.

Ach wie blöd... ein einfacher Fix scheint zu sein:

```
$ ln -s / ~/file:
```

Dies erstellt im Home-Verzeichnis des Nutzers den Softlink file: auf das Wurzelverzeichnis.

----------

## artbody

Ich hab das nur auf der VM getestet, dass ich mir mein orginal Gentoo nicht gleich wieder versau  :Laughing: 

----------

## MMMMM

Ich bin ja noch bei FF 56, weil die neuen nicht compilieren. Vor ein paar Monaten habe ich noch intensiver geforscht, inzwischen fehlt mir die Lust.

```
8 5:11.43 /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -o Unified_cpp_js_src9.o -c -I/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/work/firefox-61.0/ff/dist/system_wrappers -include /var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/work/firefox-61.0/config/gcc_hidden.h -DNDEBUG=1 -DTRIMMED=1 -DENABLE_WASM_GLOBAL -DWASM_HUGE_MEMORY -DENABLE_SHARED_ARRAY_BUFFER -DEXPORT_JS_API -DJS_HAS_CTYPES '-DDLL_PREFIX="lib"' '-DDLL_SUFFIX=".so"' -DMOZ_HAS_MOZGLUE -I/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/work/firefox-61.0/js/src -I/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/work/firefox-61.0/ff/js/src -I/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/work/firefox-61.0/ff/dist/include -I/usr/include/nspr -fPIC -DMOZILLA_CLIENT -include /var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/work/firefox-61.0/ff/js/src/js-confdefs.h -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -Wall -Wempty-body -Wignored-qualifiers -Woverloaded-virtual -Wpointer-arith -Wsign-compare -Wtype-limits -Wunreachable-code -Wwrite-strings -Wno-invalid-offsetof -Wduplicated-cond -Wno-error=maybe-uninitialized -Wno-error=deprecated-declarations -Wno-error=array-bounds -Wno-error=free-nonheap-object -Wformat -Wformat-security -fno-sized-deallocation -pipe -march=native -no-pie -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -fno-lifetime-dse -fno-schedule-insns -fno-schedule-insns2 -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -fno-rtti -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -fno-exceptions -fno-math-errno -pthread -pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -I/usr/lib64/libffi-3.2.1/include -Wno-shadow -Werror=format -fno-strict-aliasing  -MD -MP -MF .deps/Unified_cpp_js_src9.o.pp  -fdiagnostics-color  /var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/work/firefox-61.0/ff/js/src/Unified_cpp_js_src9.cpp

8 5:26.05 gmake[4]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/work/firefox-61.0/ff/js/src'

8 5:26.05 gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/work/firefox-61.0/ff'

8 5:26.05 gmake[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/work/firefox-61.0/config/recurse.mk:33: compile] Error 2

8 5:26.06 gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/work/firefox-61.0/ff'

8 5:26.06 gmake[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/work/firefox-61.0/config/rules.mk:418: default] Error 2

8 5:26.06 gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/work/firefox-61.0/ff'

8 5:26.06 gmake: *** [client.mk:172: build] Error 2

8 5:26.10 0 compiler warnings present.

8 * ERROR: www-client/firefox-61.0-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line 124:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 5142:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       MOZ_MAKE_FLAGS="${MAKEOPTS}" SHELL="${SHELL:-${EPREFIX}/bin/bash}" MOZ_NOSPAM=1 ./mach build --verbose || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=www-client/firefox-61.0-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=www-client/firefox-61.0-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/mnt/portage/log/www-client:firefox-61.0-r1:20180802-220559.log.gz'.

 * For convenience, a symlink to the build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/temp/build.log.gz'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/work/firefox-61.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/work/firefox-61.0'

```

----------

## firefly

 *MMMMM wrote:*   

> Ich bin ja noch bei FF 56, weil die neuen nicht compilieren. Vor ein paar Monaten habe ich noch intensiver geforscht, inzwischen fehlt mir die Lust.
> 
> ```
> 8 5:11.43 /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -o Unified_cpp_js_src9.o -c -I/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/work/firefox-61.0/ff/dist/system_wrappers -include /var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/work/firefox-61.0/config/gcc_hidden.h -DNDEBUG=1 -DTRIMMED=1 -DENABLE_WASM_GLOBAL -DWASM_HUGE_MEMORY -DENABLE_SHARED_ARRAY_BUFFER -DEXPORT_JS_API -DJS_HAS_CTYPES '-DDLL_PREFIX="lib"' '-DDLL_SUFFIX=".so"' -DMOZ_HAS_MOZGLUE -I/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/work/firefox-61.0/js/src -I/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/work/firefox-61.0/ff/js/src -I/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/work/firefox-61.0/ff/dist/include -I/usr/include/nspr -fPIC -DMOZILLA_CLIENT -include /var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/work/firefox-61.0/ff/js/src/js-confdefs.h -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -Wall -Wempty-body -Wignored-qualifiers -Woverloaded-virtual -Wpointer-arith -Wsign-compare -Wtype-limits -Wunreachable-code -Wwrite-strings -Wno-invalid-offsetof -Wduplicated-cond -Wno-error=maybe-uninitialized -Wno-error=deprecated-declarations -Wno-error=array-bounds -Wno-error=free-nonheap-object -Wformat -Wformat-security -fno-sized-deallocation -pipe -march=native -no-pie -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -fno-lifetime-dse -fno-schedule-insns -fno-schedule-insns2 -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -fno-rtti -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -fno-exceptions -fno-math-errno -pthread -pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -I/usr/lib64/libffi-3.2.1/include -Wno-shadow -Werror=format -fno-strict-aliasing  -MD -MP -MF .deps/Unified_cpp_js_src9.o.pp  -fdiagnostics-color  /var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/work/firefox-61.0/ff/js/src/Unified_cpp_js_src9.cpp
> 
> ...

 

Tja und helfen können wir auch nicht, da die eigendliche Fehlermeldung in deinem ausschnitt nicht zu sehen ist!

----------

## MMMMM

https://we.tl/GtW75dgYxq

Wie gesagt, nach 56 hat nichts mehr funktioniert.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *MMMMM wrote:*   

> https://we.tl/GtW75dgYxq
> 
> Wie gesagt, nach 56 hat nichts mehr funktioniert.

 Na, das ist doch mal ein ekliger Fehler, den du da hast:

```
 1:59.91 /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/../../../../lib64/crt1.o: In function `_start':

 1:59.91 (.text+0x20): undefined reference to `main'

 1:59.91 collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

 1:59.92 gmake[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/work/firefox-61.0/config/rules.mk:681: libmozavutil.so] Error 1

 1:59.92 gmake[4]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/work/firefox-61.0/ff/media/ffvpx/libavutil'

 1:59.92 gmake[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/work/firefox-61.0/config/recurse.mk:73: media/ffvpx/libavutil/target] Error 2

 1:59.92 gmake[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
```

(.text+0x20) klingt ganz nach einem fPIC Problem mit ffmpeg (oder libav).

----------

## MMMMM

libav hab ich nicht installiert.

ffmpeg:

```
[I] media-video/ffmpeg

     Verfügbare Versionen:   3.2.6(0/55.57.57)^d{tbz2} ~3.2.7(0/55.57.57)^d 3.3.4(0/55.57.57)^d{tbz2} 3.3.6(0/55.57.57)^d{tbz2} ~3.3.8(0/55.57.57)^d ~3.4.4(0/55.57.57)^d [M]~4.0.2(0/56.58.58)^d [M]**9999(0/56.58.58)^d {X alsa altivec amr amrenc appkit armv5te armv6 armv6t2 armvfp bluray bs2b +bzip2 cdio celt chromaprint chromium codec2 cpudetection debug doc ebur128 +encode fdk flite fontconfig frei0r fribidi gcrypt gme gmp gnutls +gpl gsm +hardcoded-tables +iconv iec61883 ieee1394 jack jpeg2k kvazaar ladspa libaom libass libcaca libdrm libilbc libressl librtmp libsoxr libv4l lv2 lzma mipsdspr1 mipsdspr2 mipsfpu mmal modplug mp3 neon +network nvenc openal opencl opengl openh264 openssl opus oss pic +postproc pulseaudio rubberband samba schroedinger sdl snappy sofalizer speex ssh static-libs svg test theora +threads truetype twolame v4l vaapi vdpau vorbis vpx wavpack webp x264 x265 xcb xvid zeromq zimg +zlib zvbi ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32" CPU_FLAGS_ARM="neon thumb thumb2 v6 v8 vfp vfpv3" CPU_FLAGS_X86="3dnow 3dnowext aes avx avx2 fma3 fma4 mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 xop" FFTOOLS="+aviocat +cws2fws +ffescape +ffeval +ffhash +fourcc2pixfmt +graph2dot +ismindex +pktdumper +qt-faststart +sidxindex +trasher" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"}

     Installierte Versionen: 3.3.6^d{tbz2}(11:36:58 04.04.2018)(X alsa amr bzip2 doc encode fdk frei0r gpl hardcoded-tables iconv ieee1394 jpeg2k mp3 network opengl postproc pulseaudio samba sdl theora threads truetype v4l vaapi vorbis vpx x264 x265 xcb xvid zlib -altivec -amrenc -bluray -bs2b -cdio -celt -chromaprint -chromium -cpudetection -debug -flite -fontconfig -fribidi -gcrypt -gme -gmp -gnutls -gsm -iec61883 -jack -kvazaar -ladspa -libass -libcaca -libilbc -librtmp -libsoxr -libv4l -lzma -mipsdspr1 -mipsdspr2 -mipsfpu -mmal -modplug -nvenc -openal -openh264 -openssl -opus -oss -pic -rubberband -schroedinger -snappy -sofalizer -speex -ssh -static-libs -test -twolame -vdpau -wavpack -webp -zeromq -zimg -zvbi ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_PPC="-32 -64" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="32 64 -x32" CPU_FLAGS_ARM="-neon -thumb -thumb2 -v6 -v8 -vfp -vfpv3" CPU_FLAGS_X86="3dnow 3dnowext mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 -aes -avx -avx2 -fma3 -fma4 -sse4_1 -sse4_2 -ssse3 -xop" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffescape ffeval ffhash fourcc2pixfmt graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart sidxindex trasher")
```

```
# equery u media-video/ffmpeg

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for media-video/ffmpeg-3.3.6:

 U I

 + + X                      : Add support for X11

 + + abi_x86_32             : 32-bit (x86) libraries

 + + alsa                   : Add support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture)

 + + amr                    : Enables Adaptive Multi-Rate Audio support

 - - amrenc                 : Enables Adaptive Multi-Rate Audio encoding support with media-libs/vo-amrwbenc.

 - - bluray                 : Enable playback of Blu-ray filesystems

 - - bs2b                   : Enables media-libs/libbs2b based Bauer stereo-to-binaural filter.

 + + bzip2                  : Use the bzlib compression library

 - - cdio                   : Enables audio CD grabbing with dev-libs/libcdio.

 - - celt                   : Adds Xiph CELT audio decoding support via media-libs/celt

 - - chromaprint            : Enables audio fingerprinting support with media-libs/chromaprint.

 - - chromium               : Builds libffmpeg.so to enable media playback in Chromium-based browsers like Opera and Vivaldi.

 + + cpu_flags_x86_3dnow    : Use the 3DNow! instruction set

 + + cpu_flags_x86_3dnowext : Use the Enhanced 3DNow! instruction set

 - - cpu_flags_x86_aes      : Enable support for Intel's AES instruction set (AES-NI)

 - - cpu_flags_x86_avx      : Adds support for Advanced Vector Extensions instructions

 - - cpu_flags_x86_avx2     : Adds support for Advanced Vector Extensions 2 instructions

 - - cpu_flags_x86_fma3     : Use the Fused Multiply Add 3 instruction set ([fma] in cpuinfo)

 - - cpu_flags_x86_fma4     : Use the Fused Multiply Add 4 instruction set

 + + cpu_flags_x86_mmx      : Use the MMX instruction set

 + + cpu_flags_x86_mmxext   : Use the Extended MMX instruction set (a subset of SSE) ([mmxext] or [sse] in cpuinfo)

 + + cpu_flags_x86_sse      : Use the SSE instruction set

 + + cpu_flags_x86_sse2     : Use the SSE2 instruction set

 + + cpu_flags_x86_sse3     : Use the SSE3 instruction set ([pni] in cpuinfo, NOT ssse3)

 - - cpu_flags_x86_sse4_1   : Enable SSE4.1 instruction support

 - - cpu_flags_x86_sse4_2   : Enable SSE4.2 instruction support

 - - cpu_flags_x86_ssse3    : Use the SSSE3 instruction set (NOT sse3/pni)

 - - cpu_flags_x86_xop      : Enable the XOP instruction set

 - - cpudetection           : Enables runtime CPU detection (useful for bindist, compatibility on other CPUs)

 - - debug                  : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see

                              https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Quality_Assurance/Backtraces

 + + doc                    : Add extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc). It is recommended to enable per package instead of globally

 + + encode                 : Add support for encoding of audio or video files

 + + fdk                    : Use external fdk-aac library for AAC encoding

 + + fftools_aviocat        : cat's a URL to another one, useful for dumping streams.

 + + fftools_cws2fws        : converts cws files (Macromedia Flash, compressed) to fws ones (Macromedia Flash, uncompressed).

 + + fftools_ffescape       : Escapes an input string, adopting the av_get_token() escaping logic.

 + + fftools_ffeval         : A simple expression evalutor.

 + + fftools_ffhash         : Computes a file's digest using libavutil algorithms.

 + + fftools_fourcc2pixfmt  : Shows the relationships between rawvideo pixel formats and FourCC tags.

 + + fftools_graph2dot      : A tool to convert a libavfilter graph to a dot file.

 + + fftools_ismindex       : A tool for creating smooth streaming manifests.

 + + fftools_pktdumper      : Dumps packets as demuxed by libavformat.

 + + fftools_qt-faststart   : Rearranges a Quicktime file to facilitate network streaming.

 + + fftools_sidxindex      : Write an MPD file for fragmented MP4 files with a sidx index at the start of the file.

 + + fftools_trasher        : Writes burts of random data into a file. Great for testing error robustness/resilience/concealment.

 - - flite                  : Adds a text-to-speech filter based on app-accessibility/flite.

 - - fontconfig             : Support for configuring and customizing font access via media-libs/fontconfig

 + + frei0r                 : Enable frei0r wrapping in libavfilter

 - - fribidi                : Enables fribidi support in the drawtext filter.

 - - gcrypt                 : Enables gcrypt support: Needed for rtmp(t)e support if openssl, librtmp or gmp is not used.

 - - gme                    : Enables support for media-libs/game-music-emu for playing various video game music formats.

 - - gmp                    : Add support for dev-libs/gmp (GNU MP library)

 - - gnutls                 : Prefer net-libs/gnutls as SSL/TLS provider (ineffective with USE=-ssl)

 + + gpl                    : Build GPL code. Should be enabled unless you require LGPL binaries.

 - - gsm                    : Add support for the gsm lossy speech compression codec

 + + hardcoded-tables       : Use pre-calculated tables rather than calculating them on the fly.

 + + iconv                  : Enable support for the iconv character set conversion library

 - - iec61883               : Support for FireWire DV/HDV input device using media-libs/libiec61883.

 + + ieee1394               : Enable FireWire/iLink IEEE1394 support (dv, camera, ...)

 - - jack                   : Add support for the JACK Audio Connection Kit

 + + jpeg2k                 : Support for JPEG 2000, a wavelet-based image compression format

 - - kvazaar                : Enables media-libs/kvazaar based HEVC encoder.

 - - ladspa                 : Enable the ability to support ladspa plugins

 - - libass                 : SRT/SSA/ASS (SubRip / SubStation Alpha) subtitle support

 - - libcaca                : Add support for colored ASCII-art graphics

 - - libilbc                : Enables iLBC de/encoding via media-libs/libilbc.

 - - librtmp                : Enables Real Time Messaging Protocol using librtmp (media-video/rtmpdump) in addition to FFmpeg's native implementation.

 - - libsoxr                : Enables audio resampling through media-libs/soxr.

 - - libv4l                 : Uses media-libs/libv4l for video4linux instead of direct calls. Adds support for more devices via the userspace library.

 - - lzma                   : Support for LZMA (de)compression algorithm

 - - modplug                : Add libmodplug support for playing SoundTracker-style music files

 + + mp3                    : Add support for reading mp3 files

 + + network                : Enables network streaming support

 - - nvenc                  : Adds support for NVIDIA Encoder (NVENC) API for hardware accelerated encoding on NVIDIA cards.

 - - openal                 : Add support for the Open Audio Library

 + + opengl                 : Add support for OpenGL (3D graphics)

 - - openh264               : Enables H.264 encoding suppoprt via media-libs/openh264.

 - - openssl                : Enables dev-libs/openssl support. Adds support for encrypted network protocols (TLS/HTTPS).

 - - opus                   : Adds (decoding) support for the Opus codec via media-libs/opus.

 - - oss                    : Add support for OSS (Open Sound System)

 - - pic                    : Force shared libraries to be built as PIC (this is slower)

 + + postproc               : Build and install libpostproc.

 + + pulseaudio             : Add support for PulseAudio sound server

 - - rubberband             : Adds time-stretching and pitch-shifting audio filter based on media-libs/rubberband.

 + + samba                  : Add support for SAMBA (Windows File and Printer sharing)

 - - schroedinger           : Enable Dirac video support (an advanced royalty-free video compression format) via libschroedinger (high-speed implementation in C of the Dirac

                              codec).

 + + sdl                    : Add support for Simple Direct Layer (media library)

 - - snappy                 : Enable app-arch/snappy support. Required for e.g. Vidvox Hap encoder.

 - - sofalizer              : Enables Sofalizer filter

 - - speex                  : Add support for the speex audio codec (used for speech)

 - - ssh                    : Enable SSH/sftp support via net-libs/libssh.

 - - static-libs            : Build static versions of dynamic libraries as well

 - - test                   : Workaround to pull in packages needed to run with FEATURES=test. Portage-2.1.2 handles this internally, so don't set it in make.conf/package.use

                              anymore

 + + theora                 : Add support for the Theora Video Compression Codec

 + + threads                : Add threads support for various packages. Usually pthreads

 + + truetype               : Add support for FreeType and/or FreeType2 fonts

 - - twolame                : Enables MP2 encoding via media-sound/twolame as an alternative to the internal encoder.

 + + v4l                    : Enable support for video4linux (using linux-headers or userspace libv4l libraries)

 + + vaapi                  : Enable Video Acceleration API for hardware decoding

 - - vdpau                  : Enable the Video Decode and Presentation API for Unix acceleration interface

 + + vorbis                 : Add support for the OggVorbis audio codec

 + + vpx                    : Enables vp8 codec support using libvpx: Decoding vp8 does not require this to be enabled but libvpx can also be used for decoding; encoding vp8

                              requires this useflag to be enabled though.

 - - wavpack                : Add support for wavpack audio compression tools

 - - webp                   : Enables WebP encoding with media-libs/libwebp.

 + + x264                   : Enable h264 encoding using x264

 + + x265                   : Enables HEVC encoding with media-libs/x265.

 + + xcb                    : Support the X C-language Binding, a replacement for Xlib

 + + xvid                   : Add support for xvid.org's open-source mpeg-4 codec

 - - zeromq                 : Enables net-libs/zeromq support with the zmq/azmq filters.

 - - zimg                   : Enables media-libs/zimg based scale filter.

 + + zlib                   : Add support for zlib (de)compression

 - - zvbi                   : Enables media-libs/zvbi based teletext decoder.

```

----------

## franzf

Verwendet firefox nicht den bundled ffmpeg?

Im build log geht es jedenfalls ums Bauen der libavutil.

//EDIT:

Das linken passiert laut log mit -no-pie. Sollte mit Profil 17.0 nicht alles mit PIE gebaut werden? Portage scheint auf alle Fälle --enable-pie zu übergeben.

Kennt sich hier jemand damit aus?

----------

## MMMMM

Hmm, ich sehe, daß es bei "system-libvpx" hängt. In den use-flags von firefox gibts noch das hier:

```
 - - system-libvpx        : Use the system-wide media-libs/libvpx instead of bundled.
```

Ich probiers mal...

----------

## mike155

Könnte es an Deinem USE-Flag "custom-optimization" liegen?

Lass das besser weg - in der Beschreibung zu dem USE-Flag steht: "unsupported".

----------

## MMMMM

https://we.tl/EzPRJfbxQO

OK, ich habe custom-optimization rausgenommen (Warumauchimmer ich das drin hatte, sicherlich schon viele Jahre) und system-libvpx aktiviert.

----------

## mike155

Ich habe versucht, den Fehler zu reproduzieren.

Die Stelle, an der der Fehler bei Dir auftritt ist:

```
/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 \

    -Wall -Wempty-body -Wignored-qualifiers -Wpointer-arith -Wsign-compare \

    -Wtype-limits -Wunreachable-code -Wduplicated-cond -Wno-error=maybe-uninitialized \

    -Wno-error=deprecated-declarations -Wno-error=array-bounds -Wno-error=free-nonheap-object \

    -Wformat -Wformat-security -pipe -march=native -no-pie -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 \

    -fno-strict-aliasing -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -fno-math-errno -pthread \

    -pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer  -fPIC -shared -Wl,-z,defs -Wl,--gc-sections \

    -Wl,-h,libmozavutil.so -o libmozavutil.so \

    /var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/work/firefox-61.0/ff/media/ffvpx/libavutil/libmozavutil_so.list \

    -lpthread -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -no-pie -Wl,-rpath=/usr/lib64/firefox,--enable-new-dtags \

    -Wl,-z,noexecstack -Wl,-z,text -Wl,-z,relro \

    -Wl,-rpath-link,/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/work/firefox-61.0/ff/dist/bin \

    -Wl,-rpath-link,/usr/lib -fdiagnostics-color -Wl,--version-script,libmozavutil.so.symbols -ldl -lm

```

Wenn ich diese Anweisung exakt so von Hand ausführe, sehe ich die Fehlermeldung, die auch Du auch erhalten hast:

```
/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/7.3.0/../../../../lib64/crt1.o: In function `_start':

(.text+0x20): undefined reference to `main'

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
```

Wenn ich hingegen "emerge firefox" mit den von Dir gewählten USE-Flags ausführe, wird bei mir folgende Anweisung ausgeführt:

```
/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 \

    -Wall -Wempty-body -Wignored-qualifiers -Wpointer-arith -Wsign-compare \

    -Wtype-limits -Wunreachable-code -Wduplicated-cond -Wno-error=maybe-uninitialized \

    -Wno-error=deprecated-declarations -Wno-error=array-bounds -Wno-error=free-nonheap-object \

    -Wformat -Wformat-security -Wformat-overflow=2 -march=native -pipe -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 \

    -fno-strict-aliasing -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -fno-math-errno -pthread \

    -pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer  -fPIC -shared -Wl,-z,defs -Wl,--gc-sections \

    -Wl,-h,libmozavutil.so -o libmozavutil.so \

    /var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/work/firefox-61.0/ff/media/ffvpx/libavutil/libmozavutil_so.list \

    -lpthread -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-rpath=/usr/lib64/firefox,--enable-new-dtags \

    -Wl,-z,noexecstack -Wl,-z,text -Wl,-z,relro \

    -Wl,-rpath-link,/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-61.0-r1/work/firefox-61.0/ff/dist/bin \

    -Wl,-rpath-link,/usr/lib -fdiagnostics-color -Wl,--version-script,libmozavutil.so.symbols -ldl -lm
```

Diese Anweisung läuft durch und es gibt keinen Fehler.

Der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Anweisungen ist, dass bei Dir folgendes steht:

```
-no-pie
```

Bitte versuche herauszufinden, warum bei Dir ein "-no-pie" generiert wird. Dafür wird es ja sicherlich einen Grund geben. Sobald das "-no-pie" entfernt ist, solltest Du auch den Firefox wieder compilieren können.   :Cool: 

Ich vermute, dass es entweder an Deinem Profil, oder an Deinen CFLAGS liegt. Bitte poste die Ausgabe von:

```
emerge --info
```

----------

